# How to insulate a top bar hive for winter



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

My top bar hives do fine in our winters without any insulation - just the wood structure with its rainproof lid. I believe our winters are similar to Raleigh, my temperature extremes may average perhaps 5 degrees colder than yours.

I suggest that you make sure that the tarp does not impede hive ventilation. Condensation dripping on the cluster can be deadly. My TBHs all have top entrances.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Do your TBH's have an observation window? My main concern was that the glass window might not be too good for insulating the hive temperature particularly when it's cold and windy. That was my main reason for the tarp over the last few days. I've been taking it off when days are warm but I don't want to have to do that all winter.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I did build a plexiglass window into each side of the TBHs, but it also has a wooden insert/plug that blocks the window except when you want to look inside.


----------



## crabbcatjohn (May 5, 2013)

You can cut a piece of foam insulation and put it in between your window and the door if you have the room or you can tape the door shut if your afraid of drafts. On a warm day take out most of the empty bars and store them. Move your follower board closer to the cluster. Then stuff the inside of the hive and above the bars if possible with straw. Thats how i do it.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

ventilation is far more important than trying to keep the bees warm, poor ventilation causes the bees to get wet and they soon die. The bees will keep themselves warm by producing friction, as long as the cluster is large enough.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Bees can literally "unhook" at least one set of wings and then "shiver" those wing muscles to produce heat without moving those _unhooked _wings. More info and a remarkable photo is linked in this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...nter-cluster-generating-heat&highlight=unhook


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the information. I'm constantly learning something on this forum. The bees just clustered on the end of the hive this weekend so I can got a fairly decent picture of some combs of honey. You just can't get a good picture through that glass window. They were still building new comb last week.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't feel you need to do anything in your area of the country other than maybe reducing your entrance if it is a large one, up here in Michigan I only put a piece of 1" foamboard on top of the top bars under the roof (I used gabled roofs), no other insulation. I have had better wintering success with top bar hives than Langs, can't say why that is.


----------

